# Cpl. Nathan Hornburg Killed in Afghanistan-  25 Sept/07



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2007)

http://www.cbc.ca/world/story/2007/09/25/afghanistan-soldier.html

News conference scheduled for about now (6:30 am ET)


----------



## KevinB (25 Sep 2007)

RIP


----------



## ArmyRick (25 Sep 2007)

Just heard the confirmation on this morning news, it was a canuck brother.


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2007)




----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

Condolances


----------



## GAP (25 Sep 2007)

A bit more information

*Canadian soldier killed in southern Afghanistan* 
Updated Tue. Sep. 25 2007 7:06 AM ET CTV.ca News Staff
Article Link

A Canadian soldier has been killed and four others wounded while on patrol in southern Afghanistan. 

The soldier has been identified as a 24-year-old reservist from Calgary. 

He was with the King's Own Calgary Regiment. 

Brig-Gen. Guy Laroche, Canada's top commander in Afghanistan, confirmed the death Tuesday morning. 

Laroche said the soldier was killed by a mortar shell while he worked to repair a leopard tank. 

He said the wounded soldiers suffered injuries that are not life threatening. 

The incident occurred at 4:30 p.m. local time Monday. 

Seventy-one Canadian soldiers have died in Afghanistan since Canada first deployed troops there in 2002. 

End of Article


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (25 Sep 2007)

http://www.thestar.com/News/Canada/article/260239

Bruce Campion-Smith 
Ottawa Bureau Chief
BAZAR-E-PANJWAII – A Canadian soldier was killed and four others wounded as troops fought with insurgents during a new offensive to seize a section of troubled Panjwaii district of Afghanistan.
The troops came under attack from mortars, rocket-propelled grenades and small arms fire as they pushed westward yesterday from their base at Ma’sum Ghar, west of Kandahar.

Cpl. Nathan Hornburg, a reservist from the King’s Own Calgary Regiment, based in Calgary, was killed around 4:30 p.m. local time in one of those attacks.
Brig. Gen. Guy Laroche, the head of the Canadian task force in Afghanistan, confirmed the sad news this afternoon in a briefing at the coalition base at the Kandahar airfield.

“Cpl. Hornburg was involved in a mission he believed in,” Laroche said.

The injured were evacuated by road and helicopters to the medical facility at the airfield. They’re all in stable condition.
With this latest casualty, 71 Canadian soldiers have been killed in Afghanistan since 2002 as well as one diplomat, Glyn Berry.
The troops were taking part in Operation Sadiq Sarbaaz (Honest Soldier), a joint operation between Afghan and Canadian troops.

Canadian soldiers, backed by tanks and armoured vehicles, were pushing west into territory about 47 km west of Kandahar, in order to establish a new police substation and a more permanent presence to deter insurgents.
Despite the death, the day-long offensive was deemed a success. 

In recent weeks, the Canadians and Afghans have been trying to reclaim and reinforce territory they won last fall, only to see it lost in this summer’s “fighting season,” a time when insurgent activity is typically the highest.


----------



## sigtech (25 Sep 2007)




----------



## Jorkapp (25 Sep 2007)

RIP soldier


----------



## observor 69 (25 Sep 2007)

http://www.theglobeandmail.com/servlet/story/RTGAM.20070925.wafghsmith0925/BNStory/Afghanistan/home

A bit more info plus photo from G&M.


----------



## CdnArtyWife (25 Sep 2007)

RIP

Sad news indeed.

CAW


----------



## Shec (25 Sep 2007)

Deepest condolences to the Hornburgs and to the KOCR regimental family.

"We will remember them"


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2007)

CF Statement, and more info, shared with the usual disclaimer....

*Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan*
CEFCOM news celease CEFCOM / COMFEC NR–07.039. 25 Sept 07
English - français

OTTAWA - One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were wounded during Operation SADIQ SARBAAZ on September 24 at about 4:30 p.m. Kandahar time.  The incident occurred approximately 47 km west of Kandahar City in the Panjwayi District. 

The identity of the Canadian soldier killed is Corporal Nathan Hornburg, a Reserve soldier from the King's Own Calgary Regiment, based out of Calgary, Alberta.

Both helicopters and road ambulances were used to evacuate the casualties to the Multinational Medical Unit at Kandahar Airfield.  The wounded soldiers are in stable condition and have contacted their families.

Operation SADIQ SARBAAZ (Honest Soldier) is a joint Afghan National Security Forces (ANSF) and ISAF operation that will set the conditions for a continuous security presence and the establishment of a new police sub-station in the northern part of Panjwayi.

-30- 

*Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan*
Four others receive non-life-threatening injuries
Matthew Fisher, CanWest News Service, 25 Sept 07
Article link

A Canadian soldier was killed and four others were wounded during two of several intense battles in the hotly disputed Panjwai District.

Cpl. Nathan Hornburg, a 24-year-old reservist with the King's Own Calgary Regiment, died and another Canadian was wounded when a hail of mortars was fired at them by insurgents at the beginning of a prolonged firefight that began just before dusk Monday.

Hornburg, a mechanic, was killed as he tried to repair a track tread that had fallen off one of the Leopard tanks of the Edmonton-based Lord Strathcona's Horse near a cluster of villages known as Zangabad.

Cpl. Hornburg had dismounted to put back a track on the Leopard," Brig.-Gen. Guy Laroche, the Canadian battle group commander, said. 

"The terrain was very rough and (tank treads falling off) is something that we see on a regular basis.
Three more soldiers were wounded when they were attacked by rocket-propelled grenade fire, Laroche said.

The general expressed his "sincere condolences" to the fallen soldier's family.

"There is no way to comfort his family, friends and comrades today, except to say that Cpl. Hornburg believed in the mission he was involved in," Laroche said.

All wounded Canadian soldiers were ferried by U.S. Army medevac helicopters to the base hospital at Kandahar Airfield. Three of the wounded were from Quebec and the fourth was from Ontario, Laroche said. They had leg injuries, but none were life-threatening, he said.

The Canadians were conducting a day-long sweep operation dubbed Operation Sadiq Sarbaaz (Operation Good Soldier).

"The operation during which Cpl. Hornburg died was undertaken to increase security in northern Panjwai and to subsequently set up a police station," Laroche said.

It was the first Canadian death in southern Afghanistan since two Van Doos were killed by a roadside bomb on August 22 and the first Canadian death as a result of direct ground combat against the enemy in more than 11 months.

Most of the 71 Canadian military deaths in Afghanistan have come from improvised explosive devices buried under roads or from attacks on armoured convoys or patrols by suicide bombers driving cars packed with explosives.

Diplomat Glyn Barry was also killed in a suicide attack against a Canadian convoy in southern Afghanistan in January 2006.

Cpl. Hornburg was the 27th Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan this year. Thirty-six Canadians died here last year. Canada has about 2,300 troops based in Afghanistan at any one time.

Monday's firefights were part of several battles reported by Canada's Van Doos battle group in the neighbouring Panjwai and Zahri districts during the day, which began about 47 kilometres west of Kandahar City. A Canadian army spokesman confirmed that enemy combatants had died during the exchanges, which involved small arms, rocket-propelled grenades and mortars.

"We do not want speculation, so we do not give out numbers," Laroche said ....



_- edited 251139EDT Sept 07 to fix formatting -_


----------



## teddybear (25 Sep 2007)

RIP soldier  

Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## ark (25 Sep 2007)

RIP Soldier


----------



## muffin (25 Sep 2007)

RIP - Condolences to the friends and family of the fallen.

I hope there is a speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## tomahawk6 (25 Sep 2007)

My condolences to the Hornburg family and friends. Prayers for a speedy recovery for the wounded.


----------



## geo (25 Sep 2007)

Condolences to family, friends and comrades of Cpl Hornburg

At the going down of the sun
and in the morn
We will remember them!

CHIMO!


----------



## CF_Enthusiast (25 Sep 2007)

RIP


----------



## harry8422 (25 Sep 2007)

MAY YOU REST IN PEACE SOLDIER





_Edited by Vern to correct typo._


----------



## AJC (25 Sep 2007)

My condolences to the family. The regiment will carry on, but won't ever forget him, he will always be part of us.
Onward


----------



## The Bread Guy (25 Sep 2007)

A bit of a summary I pulled together from all the other sources so far - in the spirit of Wikipedia, feel free to add & refine as you see fit:

Canadian solider killed in southern Afghanistan


----------



## 211RadOp (25 Sep 2007)

My condolences to family and friends.


----------



## BernDawg (25 Sep 2007)

Stand easy soldier.


----------



## Kyu (25 Sep 2007)

RIP


----------



## darmil (25 Sep 2007)

RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (25 Sep 2007)

RIP to the fallen.  Condolences to his family, his friends and his comrades in arms.  A speedy recovery to the wounded.  Bravo Zulu to all involved for the quick recovery of the fallen and wounded whilst under fire.


----------



## Mike Baker (25 Sep 2007)

RIP


----------



## 00334 (25 Sep 2007)




----------



## Eowyn (25 Sep 2007)

RIP.


----------



## 3rd Herd (25 Sep 2007)

RIP 
Cpl. Hornburg


----------



## 29CARR (25 Sep 2007)

May you rest in peace Cpl Nathan Hornburg.  I pray for you, your family, your friends, others who have been wounded today, and your comrades left behind.  To my friends in the KOCR, my condolences.  Cpl  Hornburg thank you for everything you gave to help the Afghan people.  Many people understand what you were doing and why, and we are grateful.
May God Bless you all.


----------



## Haggis (25 Sep 2007)

RIP Cpl Hornburg.  To St. Michael's ranks you go, for heaven is yours to guard now.

To the family, friends and Regiment of Cpl Hornburg I offer my deepest condolences.


----------



## The Gues-|- (25 Sep 2007)

A solid soldier, one of the hardest working in the squadron.  RIP brother!


----------



## Mjohns (25 Sep 2007)

Having been on scene I just wanted to say that Cpl Hornburg did everything right and performed amazingly under the most dire of conditions.  He performed to the highest standard and will always be remembered that way.

Perseverance


----------



## karl28 (25 Sep 2007)

RIP Cpl Hornburg


----------



## gaspasser (25 Sep 2007)

I shall view your passing from the ranks on parade on the ramp.   :'(
It saddens me everytime I stand and salute to say goodbye to another brother in arms.
RIP, Nathan.  Stand down, you've done your duty.


----------



## Pte.Butt (25 Sep 2007)

http://www.army.forces.gc.ca/lf/English/6_1_1.asp?id=2266



> OTTAWA, Ontario — One Canadian soldier was killed and four others were wounded on September 24, during Operation SADIQ SARBAAZ, at about 4:30 p.m. Kandahar time.
> 
> The incident occurred approximately 47 km west of Kandahar City, in the Panjwayi District.
> 
> ...




RIP Soldier!
''And when he gets to Heaven, to St.Peter, he will tell, ''One more Soldier Reporting Sir!, I've served my time in hell''


----------



## deedster (25 Sep 2007)

RIP Cpl Hornburg.  You served your country well.  Sincerest condolences to family, friends and comrades.  Godspeed.


----------



## wildman0101 (25 Sep 2007)

rest in peace soldier 
you will not be forgotten    
a speedy recovery to the wounded    
condolences to all
                              scoty b


----------



## deedster (25 Sep 2007)

Cpl Hornburg,
your sacrifice will not be forgotten.  Condolences to his family an friends,  and a full and speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Rocketryan (25 Sep 2007)

RIP Soldier


----------



## Wookilar (25 Sep 2007)

Our regards and respect to the entire KOCR family.

RIP Cpl Hornburg   

The Wookilars


----------



## 1feral1 (25 Sep 2007)

Sorry to hear of more sad news.


Wes


----------



## Rusty_Poth (25 Sep 2007)

:'(


----------



## Yrys (26 Sep 2007)

Soldiers bid sad farewell to Cpl. Hornburg


----------



## old medic (26 Sep 2007)

Associated Press Article
Copy at http://www.ctv.ca/servlet/ArticleNews/story/CTVNews/20070926/taliban_afghan_070926/20070926?hub=World

Two battles kill more than 165 suspected Taliban
The Associated Press

KABUL, Afghanistan -- Two battles killed more than 165 Taliban fighters and one U.S.-led coalition soldier in southern Afghanistan as President Hamid Karzai prepared to discuss his country's escalating violence at the White House.

An ongoing clash began early Tuesday when several dozen insurgents attacked a joint coalition-Afghan patrol with machine guns, mortars and rocket-propelled grenades near the Taliban-controlled town of Musa Qala in Helmand province, with Taliban reinforcements flowing in all day, a coalition statement said.

The coalition returned artillery fire and called in fighter aircraft, killing more than 100 of the Taliban fighters, the coalition said. One coalition soldier was killed and four wounded.

The coalition said there were no immediate reports of civilian deaths or injuries.

Taliban militants overran Musa Qala in February, four months after British troops left the town following a contentious peace agreement that handed over security responsibilities to Afghan elders. Musa Qala has been in control of Taliban fighters ever since.

Situated in northern Helmand province, Musa Qala and the region around it have seen the heaviest fighting in Afghanistan this year. It is also in the middle of the country's poppy-growing belt.

In neighbouring Uruzgan province, more than 80 Taliban fighters attacked a joint Afghan and coalition patrol from multiple bunkers near the village of Kakrak during a six-hour battle Tuesday night, the coalition said.

The ground force commander requested coalition artillery and air support, which bombarded "Taliban positions, killing more than 65 insurgents,'' it said.

Three civilians were wounded in the crossfire and evacuated to a military medical facility nearby, it said. No Afghan or coalition forces were hurt.

The battle took place near an area where more than three dozen insurgents were killed as they prepared an ambush six days ago, the coalition said.

The huge clashes come as Karzai prepares to meet with President George W. Bush on Wednesday in the United States. Bush is seeking assurances that Karzai is dealing with Afghanistan's soaring drug trade and security problems.

Afghan opium poppy cultivation hit a record high this year, fuelled by Taliban militants and corrupt government officials, a UN report found last month. The country produces nearly all the world's opium, and Taliban insurgents are profiting.

More than 4,400 people -- mostly militants -- have died in insurgency-related violence this year, according to an Associated Press count based on figures from Afghan and western officials.


----------



## Loachman (27 Sep 2007)

A quality soldier, and a quality family. From the Canoe website:

http://cnews.canoe.ca/CNEWS/War_Terror/2007/09/26/4528618-cp.html

Slain soldier death had purpose, he made a difference:family

By THE CANADIAN PRESS
     
CALGARY - Cpl. Nathan Hornburg, a reservist with the King's Own Calgary Regiment became the 71st Canadian soldier to die in Afghanistan Monday as he tried to put a track back on a Leopard tank while under fire. 

Here is a statement from his family in Calgary and southern Alberta: 

Our Son and Brother, Nathan Hornburg, represented the best of all of us. He represented what all Canadians should strive to be. 

As a boy, he was happy growing up in the neighbourhood of Glamorgan in Calgary, and was greatly influenced by the Calgary Waldorf School philosophy of rhythm, reverence, and ritual. But as much as he loved growing up in Calgary, he also loved the land, and was often found spending time with his extended family in Nanton, Alberta, a place to which he felt deeply connected, and in which he became a son to a second community. 

Nathan approached life with enthusiasm. As a young man, he never failed to express a strong sense of fair play, leadership, and curiosity. He was well respected by all who knew him, because he was a true friend, always finding the positive in any situation, always offering his strength when the strength of others was failing. In a way, he was the rock people knew they could depend on, that we knew we could depend on. Nathan was his father's best friend, and the best son and brother a person could be. 

Nathan was a leader of men. He never shrunk from responsibility, no matter how difficult the call. In a way, that's why he chose to join the Canadian Forces, to serve with the King's Own Calgary Regiment, and in the end, to go to Afghanistan. He had a warrior's heart, never afraid to lead from the front, and encourage those behind him to be brave in the face of adversity. 

The fact that Nathan volunteered to go to Afghanistan, and the way in which he did so, were characteristic of Nathan's approach to life, and any major decision. He evaluated the facts, did extensive research on the subject, looked at the decision from all angles, and then decided using both his heart and mind. Nathan decided to go to that country fully informed and aware of the danger. He went because he felt it was right, and that he could help those in need. He went to support his fellow troops and friends, he went because his country asked him to, and he went because he felt, from the bottom of his heart, that it was the right thing to do. 

Before he left, Nathan told his mother that he loved his life, and regardless of outcomes, he would have no regrets. As a family, it would break our hearts to know that the future of the mission in Afghanistan may be determined by uninformed reaction and political opportunism, rather than by the studied measure of logic and wisdom. Nathan's death had purpose. He made a difference. He protected the weak, and stood shoulder to shoulder with warriors to fight tyranny, to help those who needed it, and to defend the values that Canadians hold dear. 

Being a soldier was only one aspect of Nathan's life, but bravery and thoughtfulness existed in all aspects of his life. In the end, what Canadians need to know about Nathan is that he was a man of character, a man of purpose, a leader of men, a warrior, a student of the world, and the best of all of us. We remember him, and hope his legacy will encourage us all to be better than we are.


----------



## ZBM2 (27 Sep 2007)

Tears blurring my eyes. 

YOU WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN. RIP. SINCERE CONDOLENCES TO YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS NATHAN. 

Ill meet you on the other side, my brother in arms.


----------



## Cody Scott (27 Sep 2007)

Rest in Peace...Brother  :'(


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (27 Sep 2007)

To the Hornburg family....................you humble me.

On behalf of my family, we thank you.
Nathan will not be forgotten.


----------



## fbr2o75 (27 Sep 2007)

Very moving!!


----------



## medic149 (27 Sep 2007)

R.I.P Troop.
Speedy recovery to the wounded.


----------



## Red 6 (27 Sep 2007)

Farewell to a warrior and God bless his family.


----------



## military granny (28 Sep 2007)

RIP Cpl. Hornburg


----------

